# 2013 1.8L Clutch Size



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Riyaamara,

We do sincerely apologize for any feelings of dissatisfaction and frustration caused to you. We strive to always meet and exceed your expectations, and desire all our customers to have a positive ownership experience. It does sound as though you already have a case, and our team would be happy review it on your behalf as an additional layer of assistance. If interested, please send us a private message with your VIN and case reference number at your earliest convenience.

Helen
Chevrolet Customer Care 



Riyaamara said:


> In October of 2015 I began to notice that my clutch was slipping. My dad offered to replace everything to save me some money. I called to order the parts and even after giving the VIN number, they could not give me the exact part numbers. Apparently the clutch size was changed partway through the year and it is impossible to find the correct size without actually taking the car apart. Unfortunately, I don't have the option to take the car apart and let it sit while waiting for the parts, nor can I afford the "diagnosis fees" to have the dealership find the part numbers for me. I have called every Chevrolet dealership in my area (6 different dealerships) and the corporate office and all tell me the same thing, they can not give me the part numbers. I tried to find out when they changed clutches to compare that date with the date my car was built, but I was told that that wouldn't do me any good either. I have a friend who actually worked at the plant where the Cruze is built and he tells me that when when a part is replaced, the new has to fit for the old, but there appears to be a 8 MM difference in the new and old clutch. Has anyone else had this issue? Any insights would be appreciated.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The information should be based on the VIN. There is an 8 mm difference between the 1.4T and 1.8 liter engines so knowing the VIN should fix this for you. My recommendation is send your VIN to Helen and ask her to track back to the correct clutch size.


----------

